# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Εκθέσεις και Εκδηλώσεις >  The Fund Strategies Forum III

## Maroulis Nikos

Το *derivatives**.gr*διοργανώνει το  3owww.fund-strategies.euμε τίτλο"*Investment Ideas & Strategies in the Post Crisis Environment*"την *Τρίτη 23 Νοεμβρίου 2010* Στο ίδρυμα Β&Μ Θεοχαράκη, *Βασιλίσσης Σοφίας 9 & Μέρλιν 1 στην Αθήνα**ΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΜΕΝΟΣ ΑΡΙΘΜΟΣ ΘΕΣΕΩΝ* *Συμμετοχή: 250 €*Για τους *Φοιτητές* (Πτυχίο, Μεταπτυχιακό, Διδακτορικό) η τιμή ανέρχεται στα *80 €*Το συνέδριο θα διεξαχθεί στην αγγλική γλώσσα.----------------*The Fund Strategies Forum III**Coordinator of Panels I &II:* Dr. Visvikis Ilias, Assistant Professor of Finance, Academic Director MBA in Shipping Program, ALBA Graduate Business School
*PANEL I:* 
*9.40*“Welcome Notes”* Tzellos Panagiotis.* Managing Director, Derivatives.gr & Financial Academy
*9.45** “*Quantitative market analysis and quantitative trading as a source of Alpha in the Hedge Fund industry” *Ambrosiadou Elena*, CEO, IKOS
*10.00**"*Opportunities in Greece during the Crisis*". Siokos Stavros*, Ph.D., Head of Asset & Wealth Management (Asset Management, Wealth Management, Private Equity, and Alternative Investments), Bank of Piraeus. 
*10.15*“Global Convertible Bond Market. Recent Trends and Opportunities”*.  Mayell Olivia*, Vice President and Client Portfolio Manager for Global Convertible Bonds at JPMorgan Asset Management. 
*10.30 – 11.00 Q & A**11.00 – 11.30 Break* 
*PANEL II:*
*11.30* “The Directors Dealings Fund - The Investment Methodology that focuses on the transactions of Executive Directors”*. Ladopoulos Athanasios*, Senior Partner & Senior Portfolio Manager at Swiss Investment Managers GmbH.
*11.45*“ILS (Insurance Linked Securities) market as an alternative decorrelated asset class” *Minali Alberto*, Founding Partner, Eskatos
*12.00* “The implications of regulatory reform on the OTC markets in relation to Credit and Rates” *Allen Ed*, Director EMEA OTC Clearing. Bank of America Merrill Lynch
*12.15 – 12.45 Q & A**12.45 – 13.15 Break* *Coordinator of PanelII:* Goudinakos Stratos, Member of the ATE Bank Board of Directors.
*PANEL III:* *"Has the Global Economy avoided the Risk of a Double Recession?"*
*13.15 * “Global Economy & Markets. EMU Sovereign Debt Crisis. Implications & Challenges Ahead” *Monokrousos Platon*, Ph.D., Assistant General Manager, Head of Financial Markets Research Division. EFG Eurobank Ergasias.
*13.25* “To be announced soon” *Lekkos Ilias*, Ph.D. Director Economic Analysis and Markets Division. Piraeus Bank.
*13.35* *Mylonas Paul*, Ph.D.  Chief Economist and Chief of Strategy for the Group & Head of Investor Relations. National Bank of Greece
*13.45 – 14.30* Round Table Discussion

*About the Forum*
·         In the middle of the crisis for Greece and some other countries mainly in Southern Europe there is the question unanswered yet: Is global economy in the sphere of development and prosperity or in the beginning of the next cycle of crisis? 
·         Today, institutional and private investors remain conscious and hesitant. Questions like the followings will be answered to the forum
·         What are the asset classes that offer more opportunities rather than pitfalls? 
·         Are the traditional asset allocation methods an effective risk diversifier? 
·         What kind of strategies can be used to allocate risk? 
·         What letter of the alphabet prevails (u, v, w, l something else?) 
·         Quantitative market analysis and quantitative trading as a source of Alpha in the Hedge Fund industry 
·         Inflation or Deflation? 
·         Recent trends and opportunities in the Global Convertible Bond Market 
·         How does one invest in this environment? 
·         The new architecture of the financial system! 
·         What kind of strategies CEOs and CFOs in different market sectors could follow in order to cope with the current crisis and manage their own funds? 
·         Insurance Linked Securities market as an alternative decorrelated asset class 
·         What is the Investment Methodology that focuses on the transactions of Executive Directors?
*Who should attend*
_The prospective audience will be professionals such as:_
_•              CFOs_
_•              Bankers_
_•              Treasurers_
_•              Liquidity Managers_
_•              Asset Managers_
_•              Fund Managers_
_•              Business Development Managers_
_•              M&A Managers_
_•              Risk Managers_
_•              Consultants in Risk Management_
_•              Private Bankers_
_•              Financial Services Authorities_
_•              Legal Department Executives_
_•              Insurance Companies_
_•              Heads of Family Offices_
_•              Heads of Hedge Funds_
_•              Heads of Derivative Desks_
_•              Heads of Structured Products_
_•              Heads of Private Banking and Wealth Management_
_•              Salespeople of Financial Products_
_•              Sophisticated Private Investors_
_•             _ _Institutional__ Investors_

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Δυνατότητα έκπτωσης σε περίπτωση περισσότερων συμμετεχόντων από τον ίδιο οργανισμό.
Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες παρακαλώ επικοινωνήστε με τον κ. Τριανταφυλλάκη Αθανάσιο στο
+30-210.6846329 ή κάντε την εγγραφή σας μέσω του site στο www.fund-strategies.eu

----------

